# How to do Hard reset on Ubislate 7Ci tablet..?



## khmadhu (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

You people already know about Ubislate from Datawind and some of you may be already using it. I ordered this tablet on June and got it a week back!.

The problem is now the tablet not booting...!.

This happened when I tried to remove the app "Battery saver" which i installed through Google play, I was not able to see the display because the "battery saver" app dimmed the display and everything was blank, even after reboot the display was not coming up. so i removed that app from Google play, and after reboot android is not booting it gets struck at "Android" image/text.


and unfortunately there is no Manual or CD to recover back. and their toll free no 18001802180 is not answering the call, thought of rooting custom ROM and searched in Google but no luck!. I found one link   [TAB][Multi-Tool] Ubislate 7+ Multi-tool v3 | Feature Packed | Fully Revamped !! - xda-developers  but that's for ubislate 7 with 2.3 gingerbread update and mine is 4.03 update and cannot downgrade. If i do so it may screw up!.


As there was no separate reset button/key, I tried with combination  of power key and volume up key(holding it for more than 10 sec and untill I got this image) 
 after this i don't know what to do.

So if anyone has done any R&D on this.. please share with me... so that i can recover back.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2012)

When you get to the screen as posted above, choose recovery mode and then recover to factory settings 

use volume keys to move in menu to recovery mode and use power button to choose the option.

p.s: do it at your own discretion. Better off taking to Datawind.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 15, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> You people already know about Ubislate from Datawind and some of you may be already using it. I ordered this tablet on June and got it a week back!.
> 
> ...



Good Luck to you @khmadhu for getting Ubislate 7Ci from F**Kw*nd,even more good luck to you if you can have the issue resolved through their non-existent Technical/Customer care...

Well jokes aside(Please never mind brother...I do not intend to hurt you) ;  try this trick:--->

Press the Volume UP(vol.+) key for 5secs. and the Power/on-off button *simultaneously*.
Release the Vol.+ key and the Power/on-off button,but IMMEDIATELY(*within* 10 secs. time of release of vol.+ button) again press the Power/on-ff button and hold for about 6 secs.

If everything succeeds,please post a comment.

The worst case is to send back the Tablet to their Technical Care Division at:

Datawind Innovation Private Limited
563 Baba Deep Singh Complex,
East Mohan Nagar, 
Amritsar -143001

OR At:

Datawind Innovation Private Limited
514,DLF Tower B,Jasola District Center,
New Delhi - 110025


After keeping me in wait for 9 months, Datawind finally refunded back my money,that's it.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 16, 2012)

thetechfreak and  kg11sgbg thanks for the suggestion.. but no luck...

i did exactly same way..


> Press the Volume UP(vol.+) key for 5secs. and the Power/on-off button simultaneously.
> Release the Vol.+ key and the Power/on-off button,but IMMEDIATELY(within 10 secs. time of release of vol.+ button) again press the Power/on-ff button and hold for about 6 secs.



when i press power button +volume up key I get the android error logo (the same pic) but the device shutdown itself when the power button is pressed for more than 6 sec.
I tried several combination while its in error logo like ( only volume up for 6-10 secs, only volume down for 6-10 sec, both vol up+down for  6-10 sec) but nothing happens.. along with this combination if i press power key for more than 6 sec then it goes power off!.

its just the error logo  no other option menu is visible...

any other option i can try..?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

Strange. Try to boot(after powering off) using the power and volume down key at same time. Then you should be able to navigate to recovery mode. See this *i.techrepublic.com.com/blogs/recovery_mode_09052012.png


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 16, 2012)

^@thetechfreak, the image you posted is normal recovery procedure. but i am getting the same logo with a "red triangle and exclamatory mark".

check this pic 


does this mean the recovery function itself corrupted..!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2012)

^^Yes, you are correct .Picture posted by @thetechfreak means *normal recovery* procedure.

I think,@khmadhu better try to contact Datawind at their Technical Service Division(particularly the DELHI based address).

It's true that Datawind "sucks";obviously try your best to contact them and RMA# your product.Maybe now with their revamped site and maybe(I don't TRUST  Datawind at any time and cost)with their better streamlined service aspects,you can head for...

Ultimately your GOOD LUCK and the GRACE of GOD might help you out of this problem.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 19, 2012)

@ kg11sgbg
I will keep that as last option.. becoz if i send it now.. I don't know when i will get it back! .  for now i have given it to my friend who's working in the same field. lets see if he can fix it.


----------



## Smarty9074 (Dec 18, 2012)

Did your problem solved i'm having the same problem??


----------



## ag_krish (Jan 1, 2013)

Smarty9074 said:


> Did your problem solved i'm having the same problem??




 is your problem solved ??.. I am facing same issue now..>>>


----------



## shuchit (Jan 1, 2013)

I am facing the same problem.
I have spoken to Ubislate Technical support and they told me that the tablet needs to be sent to them

I am sure there should be some way to hard reset.
I have tried the above said procedure of Hard Reset but it is not getting.

I am stuck up and needs to hard reset it.

Please help.


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 1, 2013)

No, it didn't worked, and unfortunately in this model there is no hard reset button! 

So I am going to send it to them for replacement.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2013)

To all Forum Friends,those of whom are owners of CRAPPY Ubislate 7 series Tablets from Dat*w*nd a.k.a.  Fu*k*in*.

Let GOD help you in resolving your issues,for replacement.

Just tell them to send each of you a *new working/functional Tablet*,after you *#RMA* them.

If you don't get any response after a substantial period of time, then contact *CONSUMER FORUM* or* LEGAL CELL* or you may contact *Resolve Consumer Complaints Quickly | Online Consumer Forum | Akosha*

This is known as the TRUE * A*fter *S*ales *S*ervice:--->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/167783-re-veedee-enterprises-mumbai-after-sales-services.html whicht I got from VeeDee Enterprises (VeedeeDirect • Tablet PC, Media Player, 3G Routers) after I send back the faulty E10 tablet which I had purchased initially from them.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2013)

Well Friends,any positive updates regarding your Faulty Ubislate 7* series from Datawind?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2013)

Still no news regarding resolving of problems about Ubislate7 series of Tablet???


----------



## shivabhakthan (Jan 22, 2013)

khmadhu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> You people already know about Ubislate from Datawind and some of you may be already using it. I ordered this tablet on June and got it a week back!.
> 
> ...





 thanks for the help in this regard, but synchronizing it with a android with pc will work in this case, i have tried this , I got this issue when i connected it with tata photon + , i got the connection and was working , when i tried to install some application i got this issue. i will send you all the details of it .


----------



## cookice2013 (Jan 23, 2013)

To reset Windows password is easy. Try the following steps, you will login Windows with 5 minutes. But you should prepare a blank CD/DVD/USB.


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 23, 2013)

@shivabhakthan, 
I am not getting..  how u will synchronize tablet with a PC !?  do u have ubislate 7ci device..?
@ cookice2013
we are not talking about PC, its tablet.. looks like u just joined thinkdigit!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 25, 2013)

^^same question cropping up in my mind.
Friends @shivabhakthan &  cookice2013 please clarify and elaborate about your comments.How do you synchronize a PC and Ubislate 7Ci Tablet?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Read somehere that if you keep the tablet plugged into PC while trying to boot into recovery mode, only then you will be able to restore factory settings.
Although plugging it in does nothing other than charging it.

Give it a try Ubislate owners


----------



## varunkulkarni (Aug 31, 2013)

just dont do any thing when the image comes the tablet automatically boots after 1to 5 minutes i found this on youtube see this link 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Jvf96780U see if it works


----------



## venkat.eswar (Jun 24, 2015)

varunkulkarni said:


> just dont do any thing when the image comes the tablet automatically boots after 1to 5 minutes i found this on youtube see this link
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Jvf96780U see if it works



It's better brother...


----------

